# Questions for Eats Drivers



## QTEats (Jun 20, 2019)

Hello all. Just a couple of questions for the Eats drivers out there as I am a new part time Eats driver.

Do you guys just accept all requests that come to you (like I do) or do you let them go if they are too far away etc etc? I've noticed in my weekly statements that there is an 'acceptance rate'. Do they judge me on this?

I had to wait 20 mins at a restaurant last night (along with 2 other Eats drivers). Have you ever cancelled a pick up due to the long wait? I thought about it but decided against it as I didn't want a thumbs down from the restaurant. Who actually sees your rating and does it make any difference?

Thanks and sorry for all the questions.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

QTEats said:


> Hello all. Just a couple of questions for the Eats drivers out there as I am a new part time Eats driver.
> 
> Do you guys just accept all requests that come to you (like I do) or do you let them go if they are too far away etc etc? I've noticed in my weekly statements that there is an 'acceptance rate'. Do they judge me on this?
> 
> ...


I accept delivery requests only if the restaurant is no more than 10 minutes' drive away.

(I am in Canberra. In Sydney, you may wish to consider a lower figure.)

Uber doesn't deactivate delivery partners (or rideshare drivers) for a low acceptance rate but may do so for high cancellation rates.

I don't wait any longer than 10 minutes at the restaurant before cancelling. A cancelled job is then automatically allocated to another delivery partner.

The restaurant cannot rate a delivery partner who cancels. Nor can the delivery partner rate the restaurant in that circumstance.

The only people who see your Eats ratings are you and relevant Uber staff.


----------



## Smythe-Brownson-Brown (Jun 24, 2019)

I agree with Jack. Accepting requests more than 10 minutes away or more than 7-8km away, is not worth it. You will not get a delivery very often for that distance so consider time and fuel to get there. I also cancel deliveries if the restaurant, particularly McDonalds takes more than 8 minutes or so, as you get paid per delivery, not to sit and wait for one order to be made.


----------



## QTEats (Jun 20, 2019)

Thanks guys for the replies. Yes I have learnt that Maccas on weekends are terrible. Heard a manager telling all the kids to 'not worry' about Uber. Just sort out the other orders. Another time while waiting at Oportos, the manager turns away another Uber driver who had come to pick up, telling him that they're not doing any more Ubers and that she would cancel the order. Be handy if we could see the name of the restaurant when the requests comes in.


----------



## Smythe-Brownson-Brown (Jun 24, 2019)

Yes if I had my way, I would never do any McDonalds orders. Try and stay out in the suburbs. Less drivers, and longer trips. Around the city areas, you will get short trips, sometimes 400m and then have to go up to apartments. You don't get paid extra for the minutes taken to go up in apartment blocks.


----------



## KITT (Mar 28, 2017)

I only accept requests 5-6 minutes away from my home base. The only excuse to accept more than that is if it will bring me closer to home base. I am in Adelaide.

I also cancel for long waits. No specific amount of time. It depends on my mood, if its busy or if the restaurant is nice, apologetic, offers a drink, etc.

Acceptance and cancellation rates refreshes at the start of the week but not satisfaction rate. So don't worry too much about it.


----------



## JamesBond008 (Mar 26, 2018)

Jack Malarkey said:


> I accept delivery requests only if the restaurant is no more than 10 minutes' drive away.
> 
> (I am in Canberra. In Sydney, you may wish to consider a lower figure.)
> 
> ...


And customers an see your rating


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

JamesBond008 said:


> And customers an see your rating


For Eats?


----------



## JamesBond008 (Mar 26, 2018)

Jack Malarkey said:


> For Eats?


Yes


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

JamesBond008 said:


> Yes


Thanks. In that case, I stand corrected.


----------



## JamesBond008 (Mar 26, 2018)

Jack Malarkey said:


> Thanks. In that case, I stand corrected.


The lowest I've seen, in Australia, is 61%. Had a couple of deliveries from that person. Always refused to come to the door. So I reckon uber eats is pretty lax


----------

